# Orange spot coral frag



## Vaporlock (Dec 29, 2009)

I have two plastic frag caps with a couple of colonies of Orange Spot Polyps. They had spread all over both of the caps and I am wanting to know how I can remove them from the cap and get them attached to my live rock so they will spread more. Any advice would be helpful! Thank you!


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

Vaporlock said:


> I have two plastic frag caps with a couple of colonies of Orange Spot Polyps. They had spread all over both of the caps and I am wanting to know how I can remove them from the cap and get them attached to my live rock so they will spread more. Any advice would be helpful! Thank you!


Can you take a picture of it?


----------

